# Housing questions for Abu Dhabi



## Dsbsnag (Sep 28, 2012)

Could I get some information on the following areas for housing?

Hamdan St (Ben Karam Tower)
Al Muror Street (Al Menhali tower), (Ahmed Al Dhari building)
Al Nasser St (AL Qamzi tower)
Al Falah St (Mitobishi tower)

I'm able to find the first one (ben karam) on google; but, none of the others I can find.

These are _some_ of the options I may have if I accept a package being offered to me.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Dsbsnag said:


> Could I get some information on the following areas for housing?
> 
> Hamdan St (Ben Karam Tower)
> Al Muror Street (Al Menhali tower), (Ahmed Al Dhari building)
> ...


Maybe you spell some of them wrong? Wasn't able to locate all of them. Would have helped if you had the street numbers as well. Anyway here is what I know and could find on maps 

Ahmad Al Dhaheri Building, Muroor Road - This is opp Abu Dhabi Bus Terminal.
emke building, abu dhabi - Google Maps

AlQamzi Tower
24°29'1"N 54°21'13"E - Google Maps

Mitsubishi Tower - Right at the intersection of Al Falah St (9th St) and Najda St (6th St)
24.483778,54.375906 - Google Maps

Hope this helps!


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

They are probably not bad buildings but they are not in attractive areas and personally I would not want to live in any of them! They are all in congested downtown areas where it is difficult to find parking (which is paid). My thoughts on each:
I think Al Qamzi Tower is probably the newest building and may have underground parking. The best location of the options you have been given, particularly on a high floor (to try to avoid traffic noise). It is walking distrance of a 4* hotel with bars and restaurants. Also across the road is the Central Market (previously the old souq) which has many shops and cafes but the two high towers above are still under construction. You are next to a small mall here (Foutouh Al Khair Centre which contains a large Marks and Spencer store). Also many small Indian/Pakistani shops behind the area as well selling everything you could possibly think of. It is right next to a building site at present, so depending on the side of the building the apartment is you could potentionally get disturbed by cranes and construction noise for the next two years. And the dirt and disruption caused by the site would affect the whole building (I know people who live above M&S and are considering moving out).
Mitsubishi Tower - is on another busy intersection and a location with various businesses and varied quality of housing around. If you are living high up in the building it might not be too noisy.
Emke building - not a nice location at all and I don't know any westerners living in this area but you are walking distance of the bus station, a hotel (Grand Millennium Al Wahda) and an alcohol shop (Spinney's).
Ben Karam Tower is near hotels (high and low class) and probably the most congested area. Although close to the Corniche it is not very easy to get to the Corniche for walks. 
By the way, none of these buildings are near the public beach for swimming. All are near main artery roads so good for driving out of town if needed. And all are on bus routes. I'm trying not to sound too negative, but it isn't easy.
By the way, don't take too much notice of the photos in Google maps as many are posted against the wrong locations in Abu Dhabi.


----------

